# Bike attachment?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its pretty nice outside now and before we get hit by a heat wave, I want to start biking with Uno. I'm trying to decide between the springer and walky dog. 

Any experiences with either one? pros, cons?

also, when you bike with your dog, do you apply anything to their paw pads like mushers secret? 

thanks


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a springer and love it! The only thing I've done is change the leash. It comes with a wimpy little quick release leash, I use a 2 foot leather leash instead. 

When I use it, I put a harness on the dog, then I use one of those leashes you can get that hooks around your waist as a safety, but the primary thing is the 2 foot leash. 

I've never put anything special on his pads. The main thing is not go flying on the bike, you can ride way faster than the dog can run comfortably. I am on my brakes a lot of the time, I typically keep it to a brisk walk or trot, about 7 mph. 

I think the springer is awesome! When I first started riding with Seamus, he didn't get it and would lunge to go after a dog, etc. I quite honestly could hardly feel the pull on my bike! Now he just trot alongside the bike. I just started doing it with Teaghan, she's taken to it very well. 

One tip I would suggest (and this would go with whatever one you choose) is to teach your dog the "go right" command. A left turn isn't a big deal, the dog can just go with it, but if you turn right and the dog keeps going straight, it's not a good thing. With the springer (and I assume the walky dog), you won't run over the dog, but still...



Unosmom said:


> I I'm trying to decide between the springer and walky dog.
> 
> Any experiences with either one? pros, cons?
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just use the leash, no loops, just held in my left hand, normally on the handlebars. Been doing this for 5 years now. I don't know, I just feel that I had a better feel on the dog that way, I can feel if she's starting to lag or is looking around and getting too interested in another dog or something. I can also direct her which way I'm turning. 
The most important thing is, NO slack in the leash. Taunt the whole time, gives the dog no chance to build up momentum which is what can cause big problems.
I've found though that she is always watching the front wheel, she knows when we are turning.
I just use a normal collar too, unless it was a no pull harness of some type, I want to be able to direct her head. I don't think I'd be able to stop Mol if she had a normal harness on and decided to take off after a squirrel or something, it's bad enough walking, never mind on the bike.
I normally keep pretty slow, about 5ish mph (but Mol is only 37lbs). Often we run flat out for a bit, at a pace she sets, and it's everything I can do to keep up with her, 18mph or so. 
I don't use anything on her paws either, I think they harden up pretty well, but she's always been use to walking long distances. I did buy some type of muschers stuff in the beginning, it's meant to protect the paws from snow and heat, but never really needed to use it.
But, it is an awesome way to exercise your dog. A 3 mile bike ride takes more out of her than an 8 mile walk. Mol really enjoys it, and Windy the cat enjoys it too when I take her along in my little pet bike basket. Double win win!
I've taught a couple of dogs to run alongside the bike, one of them was really aprehensive, so I just walked with the dog, pushing the bike and it didn't take long for her to get use to it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be looking to get a bike attachment in the fall. Emma is still to young to run on hard pavement now. I have the walky dog in my amazon cart. Had not heard of the springer. I have biked with Patches for quite a few years. She is only 26 pounds so I do not need an attachment. I biked with Bolt when I had him(rip) he learned quickly and we only had a couple problems with squirrels. 
I use a harness to keep pressure off their necks and let them pull up hills.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, I've used just the leash before but more then one time Uno has darted after a squirrel and almost send me flying into the ditch, when he gets tired enough, he doesent really pay attention to anything, but at the beginning of the ride, its hard to say what will set him off.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I got a new mountain bike with a Walky Dog attachment for Christmas and I looove it! I bike my dogs pretty frequently and it's sturdy equipment, the only issue I've had is that it sometimes will slide back a little (where it is attached under the seat) if too much pressure is applied to the leash. Doesn't worry me, it doesn't effect the rider or the dog at all. I bought this to make the leash attachment a bit longer. 

I tried doing what Penny does with Molly - just the leash in the hand thing, but honestly before I got this bike I hadn't biked regularly since I was a kid so I don't feel as sturdy as I used to. Plus my dogs weren't exactly pros at walking/running next to the bike yet and I could just see that as an accident waiting to happen with me LOL. I've always wanted to be able to do that though.

I have to say that biking has been wonderful for my reactive Finny Winny. We pass cats, dogs, people, everything that would have normally set him off and he barely looks at them, he gets in the "zone" where he's just focused on running/trotting... and afterwards he is soooo relaxed.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> I tried doing what Penny does with Molly - just the leash in the hand thing, but honestly before I got this bike I hadn't biked regularly since I was a kid so I don't feel as sturdy as I used to. Plus my dogs weren't exactly pros at walking/running next to the bike yet and I could just see that as an accident waiting to happen with me LOL. I've always wanted to be able to do that though.
> 
> I have to say that biking has been wonderful for my reactive Finny Winny. We pass cats, dogs, people, everything that would have normally set him off and he barely looks at them, he gets in the "zone" where he's just focused on running/trotting... and afterwards he is soooo relaxed.



I hear you, I sometimes take this older friends (85) husky with Mollie and me. All I can do is hang on like hell as he tow's me flat out down the road. It's scary, but awful fun at the same time. And, the husky absolutely adores it. At the beginning of the run, I can hear Mollie telling him, 'you better pace yourself mate', and sure enough, on the way home it's Mol out in front and the husky bringing up the rear.


And, you are so right about the zone thing. They definitely do get in a zone. Mol's is a fast trot, almost a lope where she'll just keep going and going. She doesn't look at anything, stays in the same position just behind the pedal. Her head goes down a touch, her ears go back and her tail is not high but not low. I've watched her so often doing this and wonder if it's like a migration thing that a pack of wolves did back in the day or something. 
It also tires out her brain, no idea why because it's not like they seem to be super concentrating or anything, but it does something primal to them.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I hear you, I sometimes take this older friends (85) husky with Mollie and me. All I can do is hang on like hell as he tow's me flat out down the road. It's scary, but awful fun at the same time. And, the husky absolutely adores it. At the beginning of the run, I can hear Mollie telling him, 'you better pace yourself mate', and sure enough, on the way home it's Mol out in front and the husky bringing up the rear.


Scary but fun at the same time - haha I love that! Topher is like the husky, he goes from 0-60 in 2.5 seconds and wants to pull the bike, then on the way back he's lazy and just wants to trot and sniff and pee on everything. 



MollyWoppy said:


> And, you are so right about the zone thing. They definitely do get in a zone. Mol's is a fast trot, almost a lope where she'll just keep going and going. She doesn't look at anything, stays in the same position just behind the pedal. Her head goes down a touch, *her ears go back and her tail is not high but not low.* I've watched her so often doing this and wonder if it's like a migration thing that a pack of wolves did back in the day or something.
> It also tires out her brain, no idea why because it's not like they seem to be super concentrating or anything, but it does something primal to them.


You described what I was talking about to a T... Finn gets super concentrated and if I turn the front wheel the slightest he'll follow, Topher on the other hand is a spaz and runs like a billy goat with his tongue hanging out, he's run into the front wheel a couple times, lol.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been thinking too about getting the springer attachment for Aspen. But him being 115 lbs. and super strong, when he sees a cat/squirrel it's even difficult for my 220 lb. brother to control him, I just don't know if it's a good idea. I don't want to get dragged along for the chase...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well the good news is that I can order it in at work and it'll only cost me $26! so I'm definitely getting one. Now its time to search for a better bike.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone found the springer for less than $100?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Springer Bicycle Dog Jogger Attachment - PS6300 - Pet Bicycle - ThePetOnline.com

but shipping is like $20


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow that was fast, thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

this seems like a better deal SPRINGER Bicycle Jogger Leash Bike Safely With Dog New on eBay!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm...might have to look on craigslist.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am hoping to get into mountain biking and would love to take Jasper and Quinn along with me. I have visions of getting pulled over though. Quinn is good on leash, Jasper needs work. Do these attachments really keep you from being pulled over?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> I am hoping to get into mountain biking and would love to take Jasper and Quinn along with me. I have visions of getting pulled over though. Quinn is good on leash, Jasper needs work. Do these attachments really keep you from being pulled over?


I just purchased the walky dog and pretty good so far...I wouldn't recommend it for strong pullers...Aspen is a VERY strong puller, but since we only run inside an elementary school on the grass, there aren't many distractions, so it's not a problem.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The walky dog is the one I was looking at.


----------

